# Lone Star Rail



## stntylr (Oct 31, 2009)

The proposed commuter train running between Austin and San Antonio has a name, Lone Star Rail. It also has a new fancy web page.

Lone Star Rail

The idea for the commuter service was annouced around the same time as New Mexico's Rail Runner. It still might be ten years before this train is actually running.

I think this train is a great idea and I know I will be riding it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

stntylr said:


> The proposed commuter train running between Austin and San Antonio has a name, Lone Star Rail. It also has a new fancy web page.
> Lone Star Rail
> 
> The idea for the commuter service was annouced around the same time as New Mexico's Rail Runner. It still might be ten years before this train is actually running.
> ...


This looks good Stan, these schemes have come and gone before, if the Red Line ever gets to run I will start believing that there might be a chance that this HSR project might happen in our lifetimebut it faces stiff opposition from the Airlines, especially SW, and the oil and auto companies arent too excited either! Id guess the economy will have to be back humming before investment money starts to look @ projects like this and with the notorious government crowd we have in the statehouse it will be a real miracle if they ever give a penny to these sensible and needed plans!

Hope your trip goes well, the Eagles had service disruptions due to flooding, I ll wave as I roll past Temple on Wednesday, enjoyed the post, thanks! :unsure:


----------



## George Harris (Nov 2, 2009)

Have not looked at the web site yet. As mentioned, this idea has been around for quite a while. The demand should definitely be there.

So far, one of the major show-stoppers has been the freight issue. UP would be glad to have commuter trains, or maybe even seel the line outright if the state would build them a new freight line off to the east of this corridor. Until then, this sevice is somewhere between dream and hallucination.

Tehre is no "airline competition" issue for Austin - San Antonio. These places are only 80 miles apart and there is not airline service between them, at least none that I have ever heard of.


----------



## birdy (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't know about "ten years" Those Texans seem to have decided they need something like this. If you've seen their new football stadium, they seem to go ...ahem .....all out. I'm betting on high speed commuter rail.


----------



## DET63 (Nov 4, 2009)

birdy said:


> I don't know about "ten years" Those Texans seem to have decided they need something like this. If you've seen their new football stadium, they seem to go ...ahem .....all out. I'm betting on high speed commuter rail.


Yeah, but football is virtually a religion there. Texans have their priorities.


----------

